# LOST STATEWIDE ARCHERY!!!!!



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

The word is we lost the statewide archery!!!!!!!!!!! :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

How good is your info? I hope it is not ture. :evil:


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

that SUCK"S


----------



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

He is at the meeting.


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

I guess that is as good as it gets. What about the state wide spike hunt?


----------



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

It's now statewide!!!!!!!! :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

-#&#*!- -#&#*!- -#&#*!- O|* O|* -#&#*!- *\-\* *\-\* 

At least I am sure they used logic and data in their decisions *\-\* *\-\* :rotfl:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

how long did we lose it for ? Is it just the 9 days or what ?


----------



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

17 days.


----------



## utfireman (Sep 7, 2007)

Ken, there was no LOGIC for both the statewide archery and statewide elk. Keele Johnson kept bringing it up, in fact he was put in his place for saying that we need to push Colorado into doing it as well and speaking out of turn. 

Everyone there was saying let's give managment tag's the chance to work or offering more LE tag's.

Everyone should thank Keele for this one.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

utfireman said:


> Ken, there was no LOGIC for both the statewide archery and statewide elk. Keele Johnson kept bringing it up, in fact he was put in his place for saying that we need to push Colorado into doing it as well and speaking out of turn.
> 
> Everyone there was saying let's give managment tag's the chance to work or offering more LE tag's.
> 
> Everyone should thank Keele for this one.


Obviously there was no logic used. I am not sure what you mean by thanking keele. Was he constantly bringing up wanting to get rid of statewide archery? and what should we push on Colorado?

Sorry I am a littleslow today :?


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

I think I saw this Keele guy keying bowhunters cars in Big Cottonwood Canyon.

I am always little, but never slow.


----------



## utfireman (Sep 7, 2007)

Keele Johnson, he is from the Blanding area, and want's Utah to talk to Colorado and have them go to spike hunting as well. Reasoning behind that was due to him saying that the elk herd from his area is bouncing back and forth, and they are killing our big elk, and that it would make Colorado a great elk state to. Statewide spike hunting is a personal issue for him.

He kept saying that the archey hunter's need to compromise.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

so we lost the state wide for 17 days that realy sucks big time.


----------



## wileywapati (Sep 9, 2007)

WOW!!!!! I'm not really sure I know what to say right now or if I should just keep my mouth shut untill I've cooled down a bit and let some space mellow the situation.

UTE Gave an accurate description of the events that went down at the meeting.
Sorry to all that this happened, sorry to those that took time from their families to help push this through and sorry most of all that our public input process doesn't carry the weight or follow the framework that it is intended to follow.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Will someone who knows what passed please explain what is going to happen. From what I am gathering we have to pick a unit for the first 17 days of the hunt. Is that true? I thought it was only going to be 9. I guess I'll put in for southern....


----------



## wileywapati (Sep 9, 2007)

I W A B what was accepted was to require archers to pick a region till 9/1. This was the POSTED DWR Proposal and unless sosmething has changed I understand this is what was 
accepted. Please somebody correct me if I am mistaken.

The committee idea was also accepted but since archers have nothing to use in way of concessions the only stance we can take is self explainatory.

So what you will see is that archers will pick a region in 09 and the committee wil be formed to go to work on these issues.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

wileywapati said:


> I W A B what was accepted was to require archers to pick a region till 9/1
> 
> The committee idea was also accepted but since archers have nothing to use in way of concessions the only stance we can take is self explainatory.
> 
> *So what you will see is that archers will pick a region in 09 and the committee wil be formed to go to work on these issues.*


Those dirty bastards! :evil:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Every one put in for southen so those guys can get tags and then let them bitch about that for next year. that we north guys took there tags. Im pissed now


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> Every one put in for southen so those guys can get tags and then let them bitch about that for next year. that we north guys took there tags. Im pissed now


I have thought about it and I don't know if that solves anything. In a way, it would just prove their point that it is too crowded.


----------



## blazingsaddle (Mar 11, 2008)

We would want nobody to put in for the southern unit. The the reflecting numbers would show no overcrowding.

Or...............We keep it the same as in years past, and we will come up with numbers that show the southern unit is no different to the rest of the state when it comes to overcrowding!

This whole thing makes me sick!


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

> dkhntrdstn wrote: Every one put in for southen so those guys can get tags and then let them **** about that for next year. that we north guys took there tags. Im **** now


That does'nt make sense, unless you ment to say "can't" .
And who does "those guys" refer to? Everyone on here from the south has said they supported statewide archery. Comments like these show the ignorance of some and will only cause more problems and not help the situation.

I have hunted the southern region my whole life, I have shot with the local archery club, both indoor and 3d shoots, and I have never heard one of them say that they were against statewide archery. I have to say that I have not talked to all the members about it but in all my conversations it has never been mentioned that they do not want the statewide archery.

Again I ask who are "those guys"?


----------



## Greenhead 2 (Sep 13, 2007)

Dustin, its a few southern guys not the majority. My house tips three regions, why would I or the majority want to pick just one? I'm to hot to comment any further!


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Greenhead 2 said:


> Dustin, its a few southern guys not the majority. My house tips three regions, why would I or the majority want to pick just one? I'm to hot to comment any further!


This is what bugs me, is the majority of people statewide seem to be against getting rid of statewide archery, but yet they still do with out any logical reason. No biological data to support their claims, something is fishy with this whole thing. Like I said before someone is getting their pockets filled, that is about the only logical reason.


----------



## Califbowmen (Jul 1, 2008)

This means that I would have to hunt the last 10 days of the season if I wanted the ability to move from one region to another. As a nonresident, I drive almost a thousand miles to get to the spot I want to hunt on opening day, don't see any game, decide I want to hunt in a different region and am being told I can't. I don't have the ability nor the time to go home and come back on a later date. Maybe I'll just move to Utah.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

so............this BLOWS!!!!!!! -O>>-


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

One thing we can do is continue to e-mail the Board members and express (in a non-threatening, non-personal manner, of course) our disappointment that they so obviously and blatantly went so much against the recommendations of the RAC's and the public, that it causes some concern with all hunters, and that they are "perceived" to have a hidden agenda. They also need to know that we are e-mailing and snail mailing the governor with our concerns. I'm going to get my first one off tomorrow. How about the rest of you?

I'm not much of a joiner, and even less of an organizer, but if a crowd is needed to make an impression on the governor, I can stand around as good as anyone!


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

If I send anything it will not be nice. It will involve the words bull ****, winers, etc.

The sad thing is it will not stop there, this is only the first move of whatever whoever wants to accomplish in the long run. Rifle hunters? ****!


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

I realize that griping here doesn't get it done, but this is a good place to gripe so here is my gripe. We as hunters are supposed to be united to fight the good fight against those that not only would like to see these kind of restrictions on hunting, but if it were up to what is essentially the majority, restrictions would include "not" hunting at all, ever, and never allow anyone to harm animals of any kind in any manner for any reason. Of course we all know this would be obsurd, but isn't that what hunters are doing to hunters now. I guess we do have to fight the fight with in so some one from our army will be left to fight against their army. So once again, we are defeated by an oginization that wants to put limits on our opportunies and we have not even been able to start the battle against the anti sentiment because folks with in the 'pro' hunting ranks are winning battles the anti's would like to see won, and that was all done with out any anti hunter influence. So, those who were involved in passing this particular restriction on hunting opportunities, how does it feel to be Tokyo Rose, how does it feel to be Judas? I hope you have a great place to spend you pieces of silver. Freakin anti's, any one who was involved in pushing this thru, and getting it passed is in my oppinion worse than an anti hunter terrorist.


----------



## Bucksnbulls08 (Sep 18, 2008)

I have not seen a post from "Pro." Pro, what is your take on this ridiculous outcome? What about elk season dates? How is this statewide spike issue going to effect all of us? Joe


----------



## blazingsaddle (Mar 11, 2008)

I sent my email to the gov. yesterday. If I get no response in a day or two, he will get another, and another and another if needs be. I will send it to the division, the WB members, and others as well. Phone calls may be made as well.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Bucksnbulls08 said:


> I have not seen a post from "Pro." Pro, what is your take on this ridiculous outcome? What about elk season dates? How is this statewide spike issue going to effect all of us? Joe


I am beyond pi$$ed on what has has been done to statewide archery. This won't affect you much were you guys hunt Joe. Elk dates weren't even addressed, so the hunt next year for archers is August 15th to September 11th. There WILL be an unlimited number of spike hunters on 'your' mountain during archery season next year.

Have you had your bull scored yet? UBA and BROU (Bowhunting Records of Utah) are compiling a book, all entries entered by the end of December will be included. I NEED your info, please. Give me a call, or shoot me an email.


----------



## huntinco (Sep 23, 2007)

Well me and the crew will be archery hunting the southern unit for the first time next year. I hope everyone puts in for the south..


----------



## havnfun (Dec 3, 2007)

First of all A big THANK YOU!! to everyone for fighting to keep the statewide archery. Last year was the first year that I bow hunted and I loved it!! 

My question is what does this do to the DH program? Do you have to choose the same area for archery as the ML and rifle?


----------



## mc1k (Dec 7, 2007)

What doesdthis mean for kids, if my sons draw a tag in one region for rifle or muzzleloader, do they have to hunt the same region with their bow? We have been bowhunting in one region and rifle and MZ in another region


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

mc1k said:


> What doesdthis mean for kids, if my sons draw a tag in one region for rifle or muzzleloader, do they have to hunt the same region with their bow? We have been bowhunting in one region and rifle and MZ in another region


Per the 2008 guidebook, page 26. sidebar:
"If you obtain a general any weapon or general muzzleloader deer permit, you may hunt in any region during the _statewide_ general archery season."

Don't know for sure 'cause I don't remember it specifically being brought up, same with DH question, but I believe you're going to have to hunt the same region as your other hunts for the first 18 days of the archery season, though you'll be able to hunt any region (statewide) the last 11 days of the archery season. We'll know more when the 2009 guidebook is printed.


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

HEY!! WILDLIFE BOARD!! HEY!! DWR!!!.What In The HE__ __ were you thinking?? You have done absoluity nothing.. But try and solve a problem( THAT WASN"T THERE IN THE FIRST PLACE)) And created another bigger problem!! ARE YOU GUYS ALL ,BRAIN DEAD?? DO U NOT LISTEN TO THE HUNTING PUBLIC??? The next time u come out with herd counts,, the next time u come out with herd control,,Ya know like anterless tags.. Next time u come out with buck to doe ratio,, DO U REALLY THINK PEOPLE WILL BELEIVE IN YA?? THE PANDORAS BOX U OPENED UP.. AGAIN<< WHAT THE BEJEBBERS WERE U THINKN??


----------



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

I think if everyone puts in for the southern unit wont it make all those losers think they were right? I hunt the northeastern so it doesn't matter just a thought.


----------

